# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Si ti mbrojme femijet tane qe te mos te behen kontigjent.

## pekomeri

E mendova si te domosdoshem hapje e nje teme sociale,per femijet tane ,qe cdo dite po behen me te eger,me te plakur, pa shkolle dhe me vese.A mendoni se ne po rrisim nje kontigjent per krime neser.Cilet mendoni se do te ishin zgjidhjet e ketij problemi kaq social?

----------


## bani

pershendetje pekomer ,shikoj se edhe pse titullin e ke te gjate ,nuk ke terhequr ndonje shume te tmerrshme njerezish rreth kesaj teme (bej shaka).gjithcka ka njeriu e ka per femine ,por kur nuk ka as per femine imagjinoje se ne c'gjendje eshte.

----------

